

Ask HN: Do you want to challenge Facebook 2.0 - wwsculley

Are you technically savvy and interested in partnering to take on round two of Facebook?<p>Regarding: http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/03/facebook-co-founder-departs-to-build-extensible-enterprise-productivity-suite/
======
alaskamiller
I'm not sure what you're trying to pitch.

------
ram1024
are you saying you want to build something to compete with the two guys that
left to build an enterprise version of facebook for corporate?

why would you do that? they haven't even built theirs yet :|

if you already had this idea in mind BEFORE they did this, sure i guess
continue with your plans. if not do we really need a convoy of bandwagons all
trying to tap this market?

